
AI Saves Woman’s Life by Identifying Her Disease - doener
http://futurism.com/ai-saves-womans-life-by-identifying-her-disease-when-other-methods-humans-failed/
======
SCAQTony
Excellent news and a wonderful breakthrough; I am definitely glad IBM's Watson
exist but was it really an AI that made this discovery?

"...The system looked at the woman’s genetic information and compared it to 20
million clinical oncology studies. After doing so, it determined that the
patient had an exceedingly rare form of leukemia...."

That sounds like an extraordinary search and data compare but did Watson
create those search parameters on it's own to solve the problem or was Watson
fed the parameters?

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
IBM is selling lots of solutions under the "Watson" umbrella nowadays.

